# Tricks that make you laugh



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

We have an Easy button from Staples that someone bought us when we were going through a particularly difficult time a few years ago. This afternoon I taught Cosmo to press it by watching for a hand signal. It's been amusing me to no end to ask him questions such as "cosmo, is it hard for you to learn tricks" give him the hand signal, watch him eagerly press the button and then hear "that was easy." My husband can't wait to show this one off at obedience class next week. :lol (she's been having everyone work on teaching their dog a trick the last couple weeks. Cosmo is well ahead of the class having learned to shake, crawl, and roll over in that time).

I loved the video of the dog with the kleenex box that was recently posted. What other fun tricks have you all taught your dogs?


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh that is soooo funny! Definitely made me laugh, and I haven't even seen it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas can..

Spin right, spin left, roll over, sit and down (push ups), weave through my legs, jump through a hoop

Tricks I started teaching that he didn't seem interested were
crawl, target (touching something)

I cant think of many others.. I think my only problem is I don't know HOW to teach the fun tricks.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been teaching Kodi to scratch my back. He knows how to dig on comand... and will dig at a target (duct tape). He's almost there!! I don't know how well this will work for the bigger dogs, but it works for the little guys!!

Mia knows--Spin, roll over, Bang! (play dead), Weave through my legs while walking, Figure 8 through my legs, sit, down, stand for Kodi to walk under. We are now working on Rally. So no new tricks yet.

Kodi knows-- spin, roll over, Bang! go under Mia, speak, sit, down, crawl, dig, around(walk around an object)
we're also working on cover your eyes where he puts his paw on his nose and close the door. He'll close the door with a target... but not just on cue yet.

Ok I'm sure I forgot one...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My favourite is a very simple one that Sophy taught herself - she lies down flat as a way of saying "Please", and if that doesn't work, stretches her head out on her paws and gives me a thoroughly melting look. It works every time - a nice example of reverse training, as she has learned how to get ME to do something she wants, instead of the other way round!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I am constantly on youtube or in books looking for new stuff to teach Vasco. He's so quick to pick stuff up, that I have to work really hard.

He knows standard obedience commands (sit, down, stand, front, heel, stay, finish), plus spin, paw, touch (touch my hand), target (touch a target), mark (touch with front paws), close it (cabinet doors), bed, chair (front feet up on something), table (up on low table and lie down, prep for agility), flat (lie flat), be still (for examination), through (my legs), drop, fetch (to my hand), off, .... and some more I'm sure that I can't remember at the moment.

The one that entertains people is 'hup' ... I sit on the floor with my feet on the floor and my knees about a foot off the ground, and he jumps back and forth over them. I'm teaching him to jump over my arm next.

But what makes ME laugh (and it's bad) is still the way he darts in when I'm taking laundry out of the machine (Brit ones are low) snatches a sock, and gaily dashes away. Bad poodle owner, but pretty funny. I'm guarding the dryer like a goalie, but he's QUICK.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

"bang" (play dead) is always good for a laugh as a party trick. 

Jumping through your arms is fun too 




as is jumping over an outstretched leg. "bow" is always cute and gets a smile. "Waving" is always adorable too, as is the classic sitting up and 'begging'.

simple roll overs and stuff are cute too. (especially in pairs: 



)

'wipe your face' ALWAYS gets an "awwwwwww!!!" response from people when done in person too (seen in this one)


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas can..
> 
> Spin right, spin left, roll over, sit and down (push ups), weave through my legs, jump through a hoop
> 
> ...


Ooh, just look up whatever trick you are thinking about on YouTube, almost anything can be found there.
Do you use a clicker? That helps most for me. I've clicker trick trained dogs, a cat, a parrot and a horse!


Flip knows how to turn on and off a tap light, spin, weave, gee and haw (for your horse people), crawl, backwards crawl, back up, 'moonwalk' which is backing up while standing up, roll over, speak, shake either paw and he will find whatever toy you ask him to bring over.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flyingduster:

Honestly, you should teach trick training classes, you are fantastic at it!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Some really talented dogs and owners here! Really! I've never really taught animals tricks before so i'm impressed at the complexity that some of you have achieved with your dogs! 

We've been practicing the easy button the last few days. Still cracks me up. I"d like to teach him to bow next but he doesn't offer many play bows on his own to train(preferring to engage people and dogs in play by barking at them...:rolffleyes from so am not sure how to approach this.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi is the same way with the bows. He sometimes offers a bow in the morning with his stretching routine but that is it. 

I started teaching him to bow last week. Yes it would be easier if I could just capture the bow when he offered, but no, he isn't cooperating! I put an arm under his belly, but not touching him and lured his nose down with a treat. I clicker train so at first I clicked for putting his head down, then I upped the ante and made him move a foot out, then two feet. My hand was keeping him from putting his butt down, which he keeps trying to do. By the end of our 5 min session I had about 3 good bows. Ok now I think I need to go work on it again… I’ll try to get some video for you.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond knows some cute tricks, but he's got nothing on Paris!! I'd LOVE to teach him to hop through my arms. I plan on getting a hula-hoop and teaching him to jump through that soon. How did you teach her to jump through your arms, FD? 

Right now he knows: 

sit pretty (beg), up, high five, high ten, "both paws" (puts his paws in my hands while sitting), speak, say hello (woo woo!), roll over, crawl, and our most recent/my favorite, "Desmond, are you shy??" and he puts his paw over his face and covers his eyes. TOO cute!!  It's definitely a crowd pleaser. 


On our "to-do" list: 

Bang! (play dead), jumping through hoop, weaving through legs, and I guess anything else fun and cute that I come across.  Youtube is the best place to find tricks!!


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

My favorites of all the tricks my little one did (she's no longer with us - lost her 2 years ago) were:

Sneeze on command (head way back, eyes squinched shut, BIG genuine sneeze all the way forward)

A "bang" trick - done with her sitting and me singing the "dun-dunundun-dunundun...." from the Lone Ranger theme song, then quick drawing my "gun" (finger) and saying "BANG" and her falling straight over to her side from a sit without moving a muscle out of the sit. 

Big Bark (loud), regular bark (med), and soft bark (a barely perceptible "oof"

Blowing candles out (just a SUPER soft bark without voice)

Rolling herself up in a blanket ("putting herself to bed" by laying on the blanket, taking a corner in her mouth, and rolling so she was covered up)

There were lots more, but those first 2 were always the crowd pleasers for some reason.


----------

